# Does ur BSNL DataOne modem(type I) has USB port?



## shrohit (Sep 13, 2005)

hello friends  

today i registered for bsnl dataone line (home 500) .I want to ask u that bsnl states on site that type 1 modem contains a LAN and a USB port, is it true?

i think i've seen many posts asking bout modem,so i want to know from existing DataOne users that do i need to buy NIC or my existing USB ports will be enough?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 13, 2005)

Well, i got a USB Huawie modem, yes they have a usb option, so no worry pal !

If the person doesnt bring it jus request im and he will do so...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 13, 2005)

what is the advantage of usb modem compared to lan?? i think even the usb modem will need external power.


----------



## pupudada (Sep 13, 2005)

not sure, but usb stuff are supposed to draw power from the usb itself


----------



## anubhav_har (Sep 13, 2005)

Both the USB and the ETHERNET modem will need external power. You can use any of them since the speed will remain the same as compared to each other. Therefore there is almost no difference in the connectivity of USB and LAN modems supplied by BSNL.


----------



## pupudada (Sep 13, 2005)

thanks a lot for the insight


----------

